# Scottish barstool



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Stumbled across this on the intertube. Comments anyone?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The piece seems.. very supportive - - but I would hope he did a good sanding job breaking the edges


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Michelanglo's 'Baachus' (no Yaachus!) is jealous!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Some people have way to much free time.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Would be great for a nudist colony, but do not want try to design the feminine companion piece, I can get
in enough trouble without any help. A good companion piece for this barstool might be one of ous's canes 
for old duffers, could not figure out how to put a link to the project here.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

And now we REALLY know about what's worn under kilts.
Bill


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The support area looks a bit undersized.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

No Undies Under Kilt =* "Going Regimental".*

This is Amazing! I just Ordered One Of These! With some Slight Modifications.
=========================================================










*"Some people have way to much free time."* Yea! Like People who Waste Their Time Typing out this kind of Old, Worn Out, Expression. Even though it's COFFEE SHOP.


----------

